# Splash potography



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is something different that i had a lot of fun doing.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

Number 2, sorry for the multiples like this my ipad wont let me attach more than 1 at a time


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a blast with these.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 28, 2014)

oh yeah ! we had a run of those a while ago and some members got some real stunners. i need to get back after it !


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a lot of fun with it. I've got some more that i will post up later.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

IMG_8567 by choward_01, on Flickr




IMG_8689 by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## sgtgacop (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice shots.  I haven't seen #1 design before.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 28, 2014)

Some wonderful shots there.  Looks like you had lots of fun.

Hoss


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Some wonderful shots there.  Looks like you had lots of fun.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks, and yes it was a lot of fun. It took a lot of patients but still fun. I took over 300 shots just to get these few.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 28, 2014)

Really cool shots.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2014)

sgtgacop said:


> Nice shots.  I haven't seen #1 design before.



I don't think I have either!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would say that i did on purpose but... Thanks for the comments, that one was my wifes favorite as well.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that Strawberry Quick?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Is that Strawberry Quick?



No just milk with red food coloring, i wanted red but didnt think about the colors when i mixed them.


----------



## seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Those are just pure awesome.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

seeker said:


> Those are just pure awesome.



Thank you..


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 30, 2014)

those are cool very well done


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jan 30, 2014)

i would love to try this myself, could you give a little insight on how you did it?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, and not at all. I built this frame out of 3/4" pvc. Rather than buying a whole stick I bought 2' sectons with 2 tees and elbows. Drilled a 1/2" hole on the top section so that I could stick the dropper through and then glued it so that it wouldn't move. I had an old piece of Plexiglas and I painted one side of it black to get the black background (for the milk shots). The water shots that I did were on a plate or in a glass bowl. 

I had my camera on a tripod with a shutter release and my flash was on a box of screws on its back pointed down at the splash location. I was using my 100mm macro at f/8, ISO 100 and shutter was at 250.

Then its all about timing. I took over 300 shots to get these few. Once you have the timing down you will start to get more these were just the best looking ones and my favorites.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 6, 2014)

*More splash..*

I played around some more the other day and came up with these.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Love that type stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks that really awesome, going to have to give it a try!!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you..


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun, and it looks like you've got it going on!  Great action shots!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cool sea dawg!!!


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 7, 2014)

cool pics


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2014)

those are great!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks yall


----------

